# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Ερώτηση για σωστή συνδεσμολογία lnb - δέκτη.

## pig

Καλησπέρα, 

σε ενοικιαζόμενα διαμερίσματα συγγενή μου υπάρχουν 7 τηλεοράσεις με ενσωματωμένο δέκτη. 
Τον ενδιαφέρει κάθε τηλεόραση να πιάνει τα ελληνικά τηλεοπτικά κανάλια + κάποια ελεύθερα γερμανικά κανάλια  μέσω δορυφόρου (σίγουρα τον ενδιαφέρει το γερμανικό DW). 

Επίσης έχει ΟΤΕ ΤV μέσω δορυφόρου, και θα ήθελε να υπάρχει αναμονή για το δέκτη του ΟΤΕ ΤV σε 2 τηλεοράσεις, ώστε να μπορεί να τον μεταφέρει στη μια ή στην άλλη τηλεόραση. 

Στο πιάτο έχει συνδεδεμένα 3 lnb. To ένα είναι του ΟΤΕ και έχει μια έξοδο. Τα άλλα είναι (μάλλον) για τα γερμανικά κανάλια και βγαίνουν 3 καλώδια από το κάθε ένα. 

Επίσης υπάρχει και μια κεραία για την επίγεια λήψη. 

Παλιότερα είχε και άλλες συνδρομητικές συνδέσεις NOBA και κάτι γερμανικά, οπότε κατά καιρούς ο κάθε τεχνικός άφηνε και την πινελιά του. Το αποτέλεσμα: άλλη τηλεόραση πιάνει μόνο ελληνικά, άλλη γερμανικά και άλλη τπτ. 

Πως μπορούν όλα αυτά να συνδεθούν σωστά; 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Φωνάζει ένα *ΣΩΣΤΟ* τεχνικό που να *ΞΕΡΕΙ* την δουλειά του (και τον πληρώνει ανάλογα).
Προφανώς οι προηγούμενοι "τεχνικοί" ήταν αυτοί που του έκαναν την καλύτερη τιμή και χειρότερη δουλειά.

.

----------


## pig

Ρώτησα για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας, με όσες γνώσεις έχουμε και τη δική σας βοήθεια. Αυτή είναι η χαρά του DIY και ίσως και ο λόγος ύπαρξης κάποιων φόρουμ.  Τη λύση του τεχνικού την ήξερα και πριν ρωτήσω εδώ. Άλλωστε από "καλούς" τεχνικούς έχουμε χορτάσει. Όπως και να χει ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Ρώτησα για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας, με όσες γνώσεις έχουμε και τη δική σας βοήθεια. Αυτή είναι η χαρά του DIY και ίσως και ο λόγος ύπαρξης κάποιων φόρουμ.  Τη λύση του τεχνικού την ήξερα και πριν ρωτήσω εδώ. Άλλωστε από "καλούς" τεχνικούς έχουμε χορτάσει. Όπως και να χει ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.



Έχει δίκιο ο Σωτήρης, δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα.
Θες πολυδιακόπτη, quatro lnb κλπ για μια σωστή εγκατάσταση.
Μπορούμε να στο αναλύσουμε, αλλά καλύτερα ένας καλός τεχνικός να κάνει μια και καλή σωστή δουλειά για να μην το διπλοπληρώσεις.

----------


## haris_216

Το έχω ξαναπεί κι εδώ στο φόρουμ (χωρίς βέβαια να διεκδικώ την πατρότητα της ατάκας) ότι στα "θέματα κεραιών πάντα βάζει ο διάβολος την ουρά του."
Δηλαδή δεν σημαίνει ότι απλά κάνοντας την Χ ή Ψ σύνδεση θα έχεις το όποιο σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα.
Διάφορες παράμετροι (παρεμβολές, ποιότητα υλικών, απώλειες, κλπ) έχουν πολύ πιο σοβαρά και ενοχλητικά αποτελέσματα από μια απλή άλλου τύπου (πχ ηλεκτρολογική) εγκατάσταση.
Άλλωστε δεν είναι τυχαίο που όπως αναφέρθηκε στο αρχικό ποστ, ο κάθε τεχνικός που πέρασε από εκεί "άφηνε την πινελιά του".
Αν και προσωπικά είμαι άνθρωπος που (καλώς ή κακώς) δύσκολα βάζει τεχνικό στο σπίτι του (μου αρέσει το κατσαβίδιασμα) είναι κάποιες φορές που πρέπει να το εξετάσουμε. Ειδικά όταν αφορά εισόδημα ή και πιθανή απώλεια αυτού (ενοικιαζόμενα).
Απλά, όπως ειπώθηκε κοιτάμε για ένα καλό (και ιδανικά φθηνό) τεχνικό και όχι ένα φθηνό (και ελπίζοντας καλό).
Και ακόμα καλύτερα να γίνει ξεκάθαρη συμφωνία εξαρχής.
"Θέλω αυτό. Μπορείς;"
"Μπορώ. Θέλω τόσα"
"Οκ, αλλά θα τα πάρεις με την παράδοση του σωστού αποτελέσματος"
(και ιδανικά, όλα τα παραπάνω σε κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο από το "μιλητό")

----------


## johnnkast

> Ρώτησα για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας....................... Άλλωστε από "καλούς" τεχνικούς έχουμε χορτάσει.......



Οι "καλοι" τεχνικοι ειναι μαλλον αυτοι που ρωτανε απο 'δω κι απο 'κει και τα φτιαχνουνε "μονοι" τους......χωρις να εχουνε σπουδασει το αντικειμενο....
Γενικα μιλαω...δεν "φωτογραφιζω" κανεναν :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ρώτησα για το τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας, με όσες γνώσεις έχουμε και τη δική σας βοήθεια. Αυτή είναι η χαρά του DIY και ίσως και ο λόγος ύπαρξης κάποιων φόρουμ.  Τη λύση του τεχνικού την ήξερα και πριν ρωτήσω εδώ. Άλλωστε από "καλούς" τεχνικούς έχουμε χορτάσει. Όπως και να χει ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.




1) *ΤΙ σε κάνει να πιστεύεις* ότι ΕΣΥ, χωρίς γνώσεις, χωρίς εμπειρία και χωρίς τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα -μόνο με τις συμβουλές από 5 - 10 άτομα που δεν τα γνωρίζεις ούτε εξ όψεως- θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ εγκατάσταση από τους διάφορους "τεχνίτες" που πέρασαν κατά καιρούς και αφήσανε την "πινελιά" τους ??? 

2) ΑΝ λειτουργείς με το σκεπτικό του φτηνότερου "τεχνίτη" είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι ΔΕΝ έχεις δει *ΣΩΣΤΟ τεχνικό* ούτε με τηλεσκόπιο. Νομίζεις ότι ο πτυχιούχος τεχνικός, που έλιωσε εκατοντάδες παντελόνια, έχει πληρώσει ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ευρώ σε βιβλία και άλλα έξοδα στα θρανία των πανεπιστημίων για να πάρει το ρημάδι το πτυχίο του, που έχει πληρώσει ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ευρώ ή και εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες ευρώ για να αγοράσει *ΣΩΣΤΑ μηχανήματα* και έχει εγκαταστήσει με απόλυτη επιτυχία εκατοντάδες εγκαταστάσεις, θα έρθει να σου φτιάξει μια τόσο πολύπλοκη εγκατάσταση όπως την περιγράφεις, *για να του δώσεις 20 ευρώ και να τον κεράσεις και ένα καφέ ??*
*ΟΧΙ φίλε μου. ΔΕΝ έχεις δει ποτέ σου πραγματικό ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ !!!*
 Όλοι αυτοί που πέρασαν κατά καιρούς, δεν ήταν τεχνικοί. *ΑΕΡΙΤΖΗΔΕΣ ΗΤΑΝ.*

----------


## xlife

Ο Σωτήρης έχει δίκιο. Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν αναγνωρίζουν οτι κάποιες δουλειές πρέπει να γίνονται απο τεχνικούς και όχι απο "τεχνικούς". Εφόσον ο άνθρωπος βγάζει χρήματα απο τα ενοικιαζόμενα θα πρέπει να κάνει σωστή δουλειά. Για την ιστορία χρειάζεσαι εναν πολυδιακόπτη, quatro lnb(που πιθανών έχεις για να βγάζουν 3 καλώδια, εκτός αν είναι quad αλλα αυτό πρέπει να το δείς) αρκετή γνώση και καλό στήσιμο τα οποία δεν μαθαίνονται σε δέκα γραμμές. Πιθανών και κάποιο πεδιόμετρο γιατί όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται με τηλεόραση στην ταράτσα!!! Αν τελικά θες οπωσδήποτε να το κάνεις εσύ τότε διάβασε σχετικά με τους πολυδιακόπτες και τα quatro lnb και ξεκίνα αγοράζοντας τα κατάλληλα. Για αυτά που κατάλαβα οτι ζητάς μάλλον χρειάζεσαι πολυδιακόπτη 9χ8 , αλλα με βάση τα 3 lnb πιθανών να χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## betacord85

σωτηρη εχει αρχισει η σεζον που σκανε μυτη η τουριστες...εχει δωματια και θελει εγκατασταση βαρβατη απο την αρχη σωστα...και οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει με εγκαταστασεις τετοιες ξερουν οτι τα 20 ευρω δεν παιζουν...παιζουν πολλα φραγκα γιατι ειναι μεγαλες εγκαταστασεις...και φυσικα μπαινουν ολοι οι ασχετοι χωρις εργαλεια (πεδιομετρο τουλαχοστον!)να το παιξουν τεχνικοι...οσοι συναδελφοι ειναι στα νοτια προαστια θα γνωριζουη εναν τυπο που κανει τα παντα απο πλακακια και καμιναδες μεχρι δορυφορικες...τον ειδα τις προαλες το λαμογιο και πηαγαινε σε εγκατασταση...τεσπα να μην πολυλογω ο τυπος εκανε εγκατασταση χωρις οργανα χωρις τιποτα σε δορυφορικη!ενοιτε οτι δεν κατβασε σημα και ο πελατης πηρε τηλ εναν συναδελφο απο το παγκρατι!

----------


## pig

Η υπάρχουσα εγκατάσταση έχει τώρα ως εξής:
Το επίγειο αναλογικό σήμα μοιράζεται σε κάθε δωμάτιο σε μια τερματική πρίζα. Αποτέλεσμα όλες οι τηλεοράσεις πιάνουν τα κανάλια της digea. 

Στο Δορυφορικό τμήμα τώρα, το απλό lnb του Οτε καταλήγει σε μια μόνο τηλεόραση σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο. Το ζητούμενο είναι να υπάρχει αναμονή σήματος σε ακόμα 2 κοινόχρηστες τηλεοράσεις με σκοπό να μεταφέρεται ο δέκτης από τη μια στην άλλη ή ακόμα καλύτερα αν μπορεί το σήμα από το δέκτη του ΟΤΕ να μοιραστεί σε παραπάνω από μια τηλεόραση. 

Επίσης για γερμανικά FTA δορυφορικά κανάλια, υπάρχουν 2 quatro lnb (edition KR 440 PROFI), ήδη στοχευμένα στους επιθυμητούς δορυφόρους, τα οποία καταλήγουν σε έναν πολυδιακόπτη και συγκεκριμένα τον smart MS 9/8 AN-Q. 

Η μία έξοδος του πολυδιακόπτη πηγαίνει σε ένα δέκτη και από το scart του δέκτη σε ένα Modulator (Ikusi MAW-200) και πίσω στον πολυδιακόπτη στην είσοδο TE RR. 

Σε κάθε δωμάτιο καταλήγει καλώδιο από τον πολυδιακότη σε μια πρίζα TV/SAT που όμως δουλεύει μόνο SAT αφού το επίγειο σήμα κατεβαίνει ξεχωριστά χωρίς να μπαίνει στον πολιδιακόπτη. Οι πρίζες δεν συνδέονται σε καμία τηλεόραση. 

Μας ενδιαφέρει τα 4 δωμάτια να βλέπουν τα κανάλια της Digea και ένα γερμανικό το DW, ενώ οι 3 κοινόχρηστες τηλεοράσεις να βλέπουν digea και όλα τα διαθέσιμα γερμανικά κανάλια ανεξάρτητα ή κάθε μια από την άλλη. 

Όποιος έχει διάθεση ας βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## aris k

Αγαπητέ Pig  θα μου επιτρέψεις να συμφωνήσω με την άποψη του Σωτήρη
Ο λόγος είναι ότι είμαι επαγγελματίας  και ξέρω και καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά τη θέλεις να κάνεις
Ο  βαθμός  δυσκολίας της εγκατάστασης που θέλεις για έναν άπειρο όπως είσαι εσύ  είναι μεγάλος
Για έναν τεχνικό όχι , χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε πεδιόμετρο γνώσεις  και πείρα για να το κάνεις αυτό
Εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να σου πω τη χρειάζεσαι , το θέμα είναι  ότι μπορεί στην  εγκατάσταση να υπάρχουν και αλλά προβλήματα και λάθη που να μην τα φαντάζεσαι
Αν λοιπόν πάρεις τα υλικά και τα βάλεις επάνω και δεν σου παίξουν  στο τέλος θα φέρεις τεχνικό και θα τα ξανα πληρώσεις
Αν μας έλεγες να σε βοηθήσουμε σε κάποια ρύθμιση η να σου προτείναμε κάποιο υλικό για να  λειτουργήσει μια κεραία , θα το καταλάβαινα
Εδώ όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ είναι πάντα πρόθυμα και βοηθάμε 
Πάντα φιλικά
Άρης

ΣΗΜ : να ξέρεις ότι μπορείς να κάνεις και ακόμα περισσότερα από αυτά  που ζητάς  όσο αφορά την εγκατάσταση αρκεί να διαθέτεις χρήματα !!

----------


## her

> σωτηρη εχει αρχισει η σεζον που σκανε μυτη η τουριστες...εχει δωματια και θελει εγκατασταση βαρβατη απο την αρχη σωστα...και οσοι εχουν ασχοληθει με εγκαταστασεις τετοιες ξερουν οτι τα 20 ευρω δεν παιζουν...παιζουν πολλα φραγκα γιατι ειναι μεγαλες εγκαταστασεις...και φυσικα μπαινουν ολοι οι ασχετοι χωρις εργαλεια (πεδιομετρο τουλαχοστον!)να το παιξουν τεχνικοι...οσοι συναδελφοι ειναι στα νοτια προαστια θα γνωριζουη εναν τυπο που κανει τα παντα απο πλακακια και καμιναδες μεχρι δορυφορικες...τον ειδα τις προαλες το λαμογιο και πηαγαινε σε εγκατασταση...τεσπα να μην πολυλογω ο τυπος εκανε εγκατασταση χωρις οργανα χωρις τιποτα σε δορυφορικη!ενοιτε οτι δεν κατβασε σημα και ο πελατης πηρε τηλ εναν συναδελφο απο το παγκρατι!



Τον Φώτη λες; Δεν τον ξέρω αλλά μάλλον αυτόν εννοείς….

----------


## betacord85

ηρακλη θα στο πω το ονομα σε πμ..και θα συμφωνησω με τον αρη...απλα εχω παρατηρησει στο φορουμ οτι απο την αρχη της κρισης σκανε μυτη ατομα στο φορουμ ρωτανε για να ψαρεψουν τιμες η να κανουν diy αλχημειες...δηλαδη οι επαγγελματιες με τον εξοπλισμο τους κλεφτες θα γινουν?τεβε νοικι φωτα κτλ...λογικο ειναι να μην παιρνουν 20 ευρω για τετοια εγκατασταση...δεν θελω να φερω παραδειγματα οπως αστερα βουλιαγμενης και αλλα ξενοδοχεια για δεκαετεια 80 και 90 γιατι ορισμενοι θα καταλαβουν ποιος ειμαι...τεσπα η σωστη δουλεια πληρωνετε και φυσικα δεν γινετε με συμβουλες απο διαφωρα φορουμ...καλο βραδυ

----------


## pig

Απορώ πως ένα θέμα με τεχνικές ερωτήσεις κατέληξε να κρίνει συναδέλφους σας τεχνικούς, να εξυμνεί τις γνώσεις των μελών που είναι τόσο μεγάλες ώστε δεν είναι δυνατόν να δώσουν μια απάντηση στις ερωτήσεις μου γιατί δεν πρόκειται να τα καταφέρω και τέλος να με φωτογραφίζουν και ως "τεχνικο" ενώ ανέφερα στο πρώτο ποστ ότι προσπαθώ να βολέψω τη δική μου - συγγενή μου εγκατάσταση πέρα από κάθε μεροκάματο και ιδιότητα τεχνικού. 

Όχι κύριοι! Υποτιμήσατε τις δικές μου γνώσεις, το δικό μου πτυχίο, τη δική μου ικανότητα αντίληψης και τις δικές μου τεχνικές ικανότητες. 

Για όσους μου έστειλαν την επαγγελματική τους κάρτα σε pm, οφείλω να σας ενημερώσω ότι δεν θα σας χρειαστώ. Τα κατάφερα μόνος μου.

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## SV1JRT

.

..........Άλλη μια "πινελιά" και μερεμέτι, μέχρι να ξανά εμφανιστεί το πρόβλημα !!!
Δεν πειράζει. Εφόσον είσαι ικανοποιημένος από το αποτέλεσμα, εμείς δεν έχουμε κανένα πρόβλημα.
Νά 'σαι καλά και καλές δουλειές.

.

----------


## crown

> Φωνάζει ένα *ΣΩΣΤΟ* τεχνικό που να *ΞΕΡΕΙ* την δουλειά του (και τον πληρώνει ανάλογα).
> Προφανώς οι προηγούμενοι "τεχνικοί" ήταν αυτοί που του έκαναν την καλύτερη τιμή και χειρότερη δουλειά.
> 
> .



Σωστοs !!!!

Αυτεs οι δουλειεs φιλε μου δεν γινονται τζαμπα γιατι ο ανθρωποs ειναι επαγγελματιαs (φανταζομαι)οποτε πληρωνει εναν καλο τεχνικο και του κανει τη δουλεια οπωs πρεπει να γινει

----------


## nepomuk

Μας ενδιαφέρει τα 4 δωμάτια να βλέπουν τα κανάλια της Digea και ένα  γερμανικό το DW, ενώ οι 3 κοινόχρηστες τηλεοράσεις να βλέπουν digea και  όλα τα διαθέσιμα γερμανικά κανάλια ανεξάρτητα ή κάθε μια από την άλλη. 
Όποιος έχει διάθεση ας βοηθήσει. Ευχαριστώ. 						

Απο ερασιτεχνη , χομπιστα με  τα δορυφορικα  η ιδεα  .Προφανως  το  κτιριο  διαθετει ιντερνετ  , wifi   κτλπ.
Δεν θα ηταν  ασχημη ιδεα μια κοινοχρηστη τιβι  να  τροφοδοτειται  και απο εναν  δορυφορικο δεκτη τυπου 
enigma  2  ,  cccam , με  wifi ενσωματωμενο η  αλλοιως   εξωτερικο στικακι συμβατο   η  απλα καλωδιο   lan   κτλπ   , μια  ετησια  " συνδρομουλα "  η και δωρεαν   c λαινς   , οποτε  εχουμε  μια τηλεοπτικη πανδαισια με
ελαχιστος κοστος.Στην ταρατσα  ,ενοειται οτι   το κεραιοσυστημα βλεπει  hotbird  και astra.

----------


## mikemtb

Μα 2μιση χρόνια μετά, βρε παιδιά ?....

via Tapatalk

----------

